# Heavy molting or else?



## buddy_budgie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello all;

I told about my buddy to you about two months ago in (right sodium benzoat ) topic. This time I'm not sure if he is molting or else. Because he had been through so much since last two month. his previous moltings never been so sleepy or not less energetic. but this time. he is sleeping so much during day his right wing tremors. some pin feathers and preening sooo much. But like I said his previous moltings never been like this time. So I'm not sure if he can be ill. But in other topic I told about you the vets around here can not be trustable because they can not found anythng last time, and plus Covid reason I don't want to go anywhere also I don't want him to be stress.

So the sympthoms are like
sleeping so much on one feet (some times he changed right to left)
little bit puffy
right wing tremor ( not always) but much (yesterday he ripped of one wing feather and it bleed little bit but not much) and right wing looks little bit droped
some times rapid breathing.
thats all he confused me because he sleeps to much but also after sleeping sessions he plays as well also . So I'm really confused

no weight loss
dropping looks normal no watery lose or else.
no sneezing or else
eating drinking normal
no seizures like before.
in mornings he is full of energy plays lot but then around 12-01 pm he starts to sleep and sleep sleep sleep... then he is flying around like normal but he gets tired so quickly then goes to his cage and preening eats then sleeps again.
He is like last 3 4 days. I added guardian angel to his water but else I don t give him anything it could be a heavy molting?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

buddy_budgie said:


> Hello all;
> 
> I told about my buddy to you about two months ago in (right sodium benzoat ) topic. This time I'm not sure if he is molting or else. Because he had been through so much since last two month. his previous moltings never been so sleepy or not less energetic. but this time. he is sleeping so much during day his right wing tremors. some pin feathers and preening sooo much. But like I said his previous moltings never been like this time. So I'm not sure if he can be ill. But in other topic I told about you the vets around here can not be trustable because they can not found anythng last time, and plus Covid reason I don't want to go anywhere also I don't want him to be stress.
> 
> ...


Is he currently molting, can you post a picture? When a bird is going through a severe molt it can greatly reduce their energy, the immune system is in a vulnerable state during a severe molt and when one of my birds is going through that I try to keep them quiet and I do not encourage activity. Did he pull the wing feather completely out or did the feather break? It sounds like it may be a broken blood feather, can you determine if part of the feather is still in him? Budgies do not have a lot of blood so any bleeding must be stopped immediately.


----------



## buddy_budgie (Feb 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> Is he currently molting, can you post a picture? When a bird is going through a severe molt it can greatly reduce their energy, the immune system is in a vulnerable state during a severe molt and when one of my birds is going through that I try to keep them quiet and I do not encourage activity. Did he pull the wing feather completely out or did the feather break? It sounds like it may be a broken blood feather, can you determine if part of the feather is still in him? Budgies do not have a lot of blood so any bleeding must be stopped immediately.


He pulled the whole feather. I found the feather complete so I dont think there is still part of the feather on his wing. I saw the dried blood on his wings but just a little. So I took him on my hand and check everywhere to see if there is still any open wound but there is not. So I assumed that he took care of his feathers himself.

I'm not sure if he is still molting also it's not like privous ones
there are some pins on head and cheeks which he is rubbing himself around to scratch a lot. But there are not much feather on cage floor. after playing session he goed to his cage and stays like 3rd pic
I tried to add videos but I think mp4 format is not allowed so I add it imgur can you see it ?



http://imgur.com/a/rZob0G5




http://imgur.com/a/z11jQuQ


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From the pictures and videos your budgie looks just fine.
Don't worry about him sleeping on one foot - that isn't a problem nor is him switching which foot he decides to hold up.
Some budgies puff a bit like yours. It's when they have all their feathers puffed out and are lethargic that you need to be concerned.
Rapid breathing can be caused by lots of activity or excitement, just like with people and other animals.

You indicate "he sleeps too much". What do you mean by that?
Budgies will nap intermittently during the day.
How much sleep is Buddy getting per night? He should be getting a minimum of 10 - 12 hours each night.
Do you cover the cage (top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front) and have a night-light in the room for him at night?*


----------



## buddy_budgie (Feb 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *From the pictures and videos your budgie looks just fine.
> Don't worry about him sleeping on one foot - that isn't a problem nor is him switching which foot he decides to hold up.
> Some budgies puff a bit like yours. It's when they have all their feathers puffed out and are lethargic that you need to be concerned.
> Rapid breathing can be caused by lots of activity or excitement, just like with people and other animals.
> ...


he puffed up lthese days but not always like this vids he can be active but not used to be. So I think it could be heavy molting but I'm not sure anyway. if he is ill I think he always sleeps and never chirps or play right?

actually when he is younger ( now 3.5 year old) he never sleeps during day but now his sleeping sessions like 5 6 times a day but each sessions max 30 minutes. which this is not his usual thing. butI think 5 6 times is a lot to me. 

buddy always go to sleep at 7.30- 8.00 pm and wake up at 7.30 - 8.00 am. He has own room and full darknes there is no night lamp I don't cover his cage because he always scared of cover instead of cover I got thick curtains for his room. but his room is near tv room his room door is closed but maybe little tv sounds can be heard from his room.

I know I'm too worried. But he always had been player and chirping happy budgie. But since his sudden seizures our normal has changed. So I can not be sure if he is ok or not. I'm always on allert mode


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Being on alert mode is just fine. It's always better to be safe than sorry. 
As long as he's eating, drinking, playing and isn't puffed up and sleeping most of the time--I believe he's just fine for now.
Thank you for being a concerned owner and for doing everything possible to ensure Buddy is loved and very well-cared for.
Continue to monitor him.
If you* believe the changes in Buddy's behavior are concerning then you'll need to take him to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis.*


----------



## buddy_budgie (Feb 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Being on alert mode is just fine. It's always better to be safe than sorry.
> As long as he's eating, drinking, playing and isn't puffed up and sleeping most of the time--I believe he's just fine for now.
> Thank you for being a concerned owner and for doing everything possible to ensure Buddy is loved and very well-cared for.
> Continue to monitor him.
> If you* believe the changes in Buddy's behavior are concerning then you'll need to take him to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis.*


Thanks for all answers But one last question. can molting cause wing tremors. Because I can definitely say that there is something wrong with his right wing. he always triies to do something with wing feathers and those flickers looks not normal to me. 
sometimes open his just right wing and stays like that for a while. can growing flight feathers cause that? I read something like that on an artical but I'm not sure I tried to catch a video but he flied everytime.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, molting does not cause wing tremors. 
As you are concerned about his behavior(s) you really need to contact an Avian Vet or an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.
We cannot diagnose your budgie through this forum. 

Good luck and let us know how things progress.*


----------



## buddy_budgie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello again we have an update.

We just came from vet who took xray and said his right wing seems to have edema (on wing muscle) . we dont know why but the vet said he must have made wrong move or get hit somewhere. So we will use 5 days melox and he is not allowed to fly which is not make him happy but we dont have any other choice. So I think we dont have any other serious problem. But he is sleeping a lot and wing is trembling all the time it makes me very sad to see him like this. he is so in pain  

Thanks to you for all replies and help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you took him to the vet and now have an answer with regard to the problem. Take good care of him and hopefully he will have a full and speedy recovery.
Best wishes!*


----------



## buddy_budgie (Feb 16, 2021)

Actually the problem is not going to vet the problem is finding a good avian vet. which is really hard to find in my country.. I wish I have options to take him really good one. because money is not prolem for me.. I tried 5 vets here and all of them said different things. this is so sad to me...

I'm using melox but he seems really in pain. I don't know how I can help him. his wing is trempling all the time and sleeps all day long... do you think hot towel can help reduce pain?

Also the vet we saw yesterday gave him augmentin antibiotics but I'm not sure because we did not get any test results to show us my boy has any bacteria or else. So I'm not using it just melox for now but how long after melox start to effect?

after 3 more days I can not use melox. so I hope in 3 days he can be better  other than I'm open to any suggestions to make him more comfortable...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry you are unable to find an Avian Vet you trust.
I don't know what else you can do to help you little fellow's pain.* 
*I wish I could be of more help.*


----------

